# wheres the huron river



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

i live in mtclemens where is the huron river located and where do start fishing at and whats the rules for the huron can u keep steel head if u wish i usualy fish cliton dont get much results


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

The Huron (well, a part of it, anyway) can be found running through Milford.

I'm sure one of the other members will address your other questions.....


----------



## uncletj (Aug 30, 2005)

It starts in Oakland Co. in the Huron marsh N.W. of Pontiac and goes thru Livingston, Washtenaw, Wayne, Monroe counties to dump into Lake Erie at Pt. Mouilee. You can fish from the bank in Flat Rock (S.E. Wayne). It runs thru Lower Huron Metro Park just west of the airport also. Don`t know about any rules so I can`t help there, try a search on the MDNR site.


----------



## SteelYarn (Mar 8, 2001)

Well I think your looking for Steelhead...
Hur Roc park is the place to start, located off of Telegraph rd in Flatrock.


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

i got another ? do u have to perserve fresh spawn some how or just frezze it


----------



## Huron River Dan (Apr 16, 2001)

Huroc Park in Flat Rock is a good place to start, but; you can fish Steelhead all the way to the dam in Belleville. The metroparks have some good spots and easy access.


----------



## bobcolenso (Sep 11, 2003)

jsidon'twanttosoundtoocriticalbutsometimesalittlecapitalzationandpunctuationmakesitaloteasiertoreadthatbeingsaidyoucandoasearchoncuringspawntherearealotofgoodrecipestheregoodluckbob


----------



## Cooley (Oct 20, 2003)

........................................................ :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

bobcolenso said:


> jsidon'twanttosoundtoocriticalbutsometimesalittlecapitalzationandpunctuationmakesitaloteasiertoreadthatbeingsaidyoucandoasearchoncuringspawntherearealotofgoodrecipestheregoodluckbob


I thought often of doing that.:lol: :lol:


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

"jsidon'twanttosoundtoocriticalbutsometimesalittlec apitalzationandpunctuationmakesitaloteasiertoreadt hatbeingsaidyoucandoasearchoncuringspawnthereareal otofgoodrecipestheregoodluckbob"

Now that right there is funny!


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

now thats funny i didnt finish school and i got millions in the bank grandma felt sorry for me so make fun of me all u want i have never worked a day in my life and live on lake stclaire


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

i fished mill today it was muddy but a still managed to catch a nice female on a lure i made my self with a wax worm


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

jr28schalm said:


> now thats funny i didnt finish school ...


It actually is not funny.

By the way, I thought that you lived in Mt. Clemens.


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

stclaire shores


----------



## Cooley (Oct 20, 2003)

jr28schalm said:


> i live in mtclemens where is the huron river located and where do start fishing at and whats the rules for the huron can u keep steel head if u wish i usualy fish cliton dont get much results


?????????


----------



## MI_STEELHEAD (Jan 20, 2005)

-__


----------



## MI_STEELHEAD (Jan 20, 2005)

idgiveupallmyschoolingformillionsinthebankificould.....actuallyifyouareyoungenough...youshouldtakethatmoneyandgotocollegejustforthegirls.kingshitoncampuswiththatroll. idtakealitclassandafinclasstho.


----------

